# Hacer una llamada con Nokia 1100 y un PIC



## gdario (Ene 17, 2007)

Hola, queria saber si alguien tiene algun esquema, codigo, o cualquier aporte que puedan brindar sobre como hacer una llamada desde un Nokia 1100 con un PIC, creo que se usa FBUS.  Agradezco cualquier aporte. Muchas gracias y saludos!


----------



## maxipadulo (Ene 18, 2007)

Yo he probado con exito gammu. Puedes hacer llamadas y cortarlas sin problemas conectando el nokia 1100 con la interfaz FBUS posteada en este foro. Bajate la version compilada para Windows desde aqui http://www.mwiacek.com/zips/gsm/gammu/gammu_win32.zip.
Edita el archivo gammurc y configuralo correctamente como te lo indican los comentarios del propio archivo. Eso es todo luego usa los comandos para  llamar y cortar, analizandolos con un monitor de puerto serie. Yo recomiendo AccesPort. Y luego utilizas esas tramas en tu PIC. 
Eso es todo


----------



## gorette (Ene 25, 2007)

hola estoy interesado en hacer llamdas atravez de un pic 

queria saber si al marcar las teclas del telefono yo puedo recibir esa información atravez del pic para capyurar los numeros marcados y hacer la llamada selectiva desde el pic

gracias 

pdt si tienen mas información me seria de mucha ayuda apenas estoy comenzando y no se por donde arrancar


----------



## giskard333 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hola a todos,

A modo de incentivo para aquellos que van tras la pista del nokia 1100 o las tramas Fbus, les dejo el video del nokia efectuando llamadas a pedido de un pic.

Todo fue implementado con el hardware que tenia a mano: una placa de desarrollo con el pic ya mencionado que cuenta con un LCD 2x16 segmentos, un el nokia 1100 al que no le funciona el timbre ni el vibrador, un 74LS04 que afortunadamente teniamos a mano (fue canibalizado de una antigua placa programadora de pic por rs-232, lo use para adaptar la tension del celu al pic), y 3 diodos 1n4148 (que use en reemplazo de un zener de 2.7V para adaptar la tension del pic al celu).

Y luego de algunas horas de pelearme con el FBUS...

YouTube - Nokia 1100 + PIC Llamada por FBUS

saludos,

saludos,
Javier


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 14, 2009)

giskard333 vas a postear tu proyecto ? O solo estás mostrando su funcionamiento ?

1 saludo !


----------



## giskard333 (Jul 14, 2009)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> giskard333 vas a postear tu proyecto ? O solo estás mostrando su funcionamiento ?
> 
> 1 saludo !



Hola colega,

en principio luego de luchar con el nokia y el pic,, y tras haber recorrido estos foros pense en postear el video para mostrar lo que se puede lograr compartiendo información (es decir gracias a la existencia de este tipo de foros), 

por lo demas, lo mio no aporta nada nuevo, solo aplique lo que se discute aqui, aunque podria darle una mano a aquellos que tengan alguna duda sobre el tema,

saludos, Javier


----------



## mtzurenha (Sep 21, 2009)

Gracias colega, es evidente que no quieres compartir la información.
Como sea te saludo


----------



## El nombre (Sep 21, 2009)

Tampoco se le ha pedido formalmente.
¿podrias postear y explicar el bonito proyecto?
alguien podría buscar información y llegar a la misma conclusion. Igual amplificadoran el proyecto con otras formas y manera. 
Gracias


----------



## rolo1 (Dic 2, 2009)

GISKARD, Es evidente que no quiere compartir el proyecto ni por puta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!en varios foros posteo lo mismo y nada..................gente asi no sirve.sOLO HACE ALARDE DE LO QUE LOGRO. METETELO EN EL C................


----------



## eljare24 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hola GISKARD, TU HAS LOGRADO RECIBIR O LEER MENSAJES DEL TELEFONO 1100?.

Estoy trabajando con 1200 que es compatible con 1100 y quiero leer un sms de memoria, sabes algo o algun sitio de trabajo con ese tel por favor


----------

